# Name that movie quote



## fonz (Mar 23, 2013)

This is a game I've seen played on several other forums and I figured I might give it a shot here too: someone posts a movie quote, others have to guess what movie it's from (without using DuckDuckGo or Google or something, that would be cheating) and the first one to get it right gets to post a new quote for others to guess.

To get things going, I'll start off with a really easy one: 





> Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 24, 2013)

> Leave the gun. Take the cannoli.


"The Godfather" :beergrin


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 24, 2013)

The next movie quotation:


> Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room!


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2013)

Airplane? Airplane2? I probably have this one wrong.


----------



## Criosphinx (Mar 24, 2013)

It's from "Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"


----------



## Criosphinx (Mar 24, 2013)

Next one:



> Evil PURE AND SIMPLE from the Eighth Dimension!


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2013)

Buckaroo Bonzai

that was a cheesy movie.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 24, 2013)

My favorite one liner from any movie...



> This is not even my desk!


----------



## sossego (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave? Is that you, Dave?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 24, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> My favorite one liner from any movie...
> 
> 
> > This is not even my desk!



I think is quoted in one of best film I ever seen: "Seven".


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 24, 2013)

Next one:


> The video arcade is down the street. Here we just sell small rectangular objects. They're called books. They require a little effort on your part, and make no bee-bee-bee-bee-beeps. On your way please.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 24, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> I think is quoted in one of best film I ever seen: "Seven".



Correct!


----------



## fonz (Mar 24, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Next one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew your previous quote was from a Bond movie, but I wasn't sure which one. But I do know this one, it's from another classic: _The Neverending Story_.

Edit: so here's the next one.


> And you, ass hole(*), you're lucky to be here!



Ad (*): Inserted a space in order to outwit the Forum's NASNL (Nanny Against Slightly Naughty Language).


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 24, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> i knew your previous quote was from a bond movie, but i wasn't sure which one. But i do know this one, it's from another classic: _the neverending story_.



It's your turn, mate.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 25, 2013)

Need to re-translate that forward and back again because I think I did not see that movie in english. Could that be Willy Wonka speaking?


----------



## fonz (Mar 25, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Could that be Willy Wonka speaking?


Not quite.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 25, 2013)

Crap. I KNOW this line, but where the <beep> was that?


----------



## fonz (Mar 25, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Crap. I KNOW this line, but where the <beep> was that?


Okay, a second quote from the same movie:





> I feel the need, the need for speed!


----------



## taz (Mar 25, 2013)

Top Gun and the great balls of fire


----------



## fonz (Mar 25, 2013)

taz said:
			
		

> Top Gun and the great balls of fire


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## taz (Mar 25, 2013)

Might be an easy one...



> I ran. I ran until my muscles burned and my veins pumped battery acid. Then I ran some more.


----------



## Grell (Mar 25, 2013)

Fight Club.  Seen it one biljoen times.


----------



## taz (Mar 25, 2013)

Grell said:
			
		

> Fight Club.  Seen it one biljoen times.



Correct , your turn...


----------



## break19 (Mar 25, 2013)

```
What the f**k is this? I said LANOLIN, motherf**ker, not some aloe vera bullsh*t!
```


----------



## Grell (Mar 25, 2013)

Guess it:





> Long Live the New Flesh


----------



## adamk (Mar 25, 2013)

Grell said:
			
		

> Guess it:



Videodrome?



> Let's show this prehistoric *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep* how we do things downtown.



Adam


----------



## Grell (Mar 26, 2013)

Ghostbusters - a classic


----------



## break19 (Mar 26, 2013)

break19 said:
			
		

> ```
> What the f**k is this? I said LANOLIN, motherf**ker, not some aloe vera bullsh*t!
> ```



No one got mine? The Big Hit. has Mark Walhburg.. Lou Diamond Phillips, Christina Applegate, plus a few others..  One of mine and my wife's favs. lol.


----------



## break19 (Mar 26, 2013)

OK, let me go with a more... well-known one:


> Snakes.. Why'd it have to be snakes?


----------



## Crivens (Mar 26, 2013)

Some guy in a fedora and carrying a whip comes to mind  Is that you, Dr Jones?


----------



## break19 (Mar 26, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Some guy in a fedora and carrying a whip comes to mind  Is that you, Dr Jones?



Indeed, but which movie?


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

Raiders of the Lost Ark I think


----------



## break19 (Mar 26, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Raiders of the Lost Ark I think



Yup! you win 1 internet!


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

Bring on the end boss then!



> An ancestor of mine maintained that if you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains â€“ however improbable â€“ must be the truth.


----------



## break19 (Mar 26, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Bring on the end boss then!



Sounds like a Sherlock Holmes quote?


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

Note the "an ancestor of mine"


----------



## Crivens (Mar 26, 2013)

Young Sherlock Holmes, then.


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

Not even close yet


----------



## Crivens (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't tell me this is from Contact (Jodie Foster), because I think such a line is in the movie, near the end. But *I*'ll stop that line now and make sure once I get home.


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a bit earlier movie than Contact but the genre of the movie is correct.

The original quote is in fact from Sherlock Holmes but he says:


> How often have I said to you that when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth?


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 26, 2013)

*A good Movie*

A Good Movie:



> Why shouldn't I work for the N.S.A.? That's a tough one, but I'll take a shot. Say I'm working at the N.S.A. Somebody puts a code on my desk, something nobody else can break. Maybe I take a shot at it and maybe I break it. And I'm real happy with myself, 'cause I did my job well. But maybe that code was the location of some rebel army in North Africa or the Middle East. Once they have that location, they bomb the village where the rebels were hiding and fifteen hundred people that I never met and that I never had no problem with get killed. Now the politicians are sayin', "Send in the marines to secure the area" 'cause they don't give a shit. It won't be their kid over there, gettin' shot. Just like it wasn't them when their number was called, 'cause they were pullin' a tour in the National Guard. It'll be some kid from Southie takin' shrapnel in the ass. And he comes home to find that the plant he used to work at got exported to the country he just got back from. And the guy who put the shrapnel in his ass got his old job, 'cause he'll work for fifteen cents a day and no bathroom breaks. Meanwhile he realizes the only reason he was over there in the first place was so we could install a government that would sell us oil at a good price. And of course the oil companies used the skirmish over there to scare up domestic oil prices. A cute little ancillary benefit for them but it ain't helping my buddy at two-fifty a gallon. They're takin' their sweet time bringin' the oil back, and maybe even took the liberty of hiring an alcoholic skipper who likes to drink martinis and *beep**beep**beep**beep*in' play slalom with the icebergs, and it ain't too long 'til he hits one, spills the oil and kills all the sea life in the North Atlantic. So now my buddy's out of work and he can't afford to drive, so he's walking to the *beep**beep**beep**beep*in' job interviews, which sucks 'cause the schrapnel in his ass is givin' him chronic hemorroids. And meanwhile he's starvin' 'cause every time he tries to get a bite to eat the only blue plate special they're servin' is North Atlantic scrod with Quaker State. So what did I think? I'm holdin' out for somethin' better. I figure, *beep**beep**beep**beep* it, while I'm at it, why not just shoot my buddy, take his job and give it to his sworn enemy, hike up gas prices, bomb a village, club a baby seal, hit the hash pipe and join the National Guard? I could be elected president.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2013)

Good Will Hunting.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 26, 2013)

Try:



> "Is that everything? I mean, it seemed like he said quite a bit more than that."


----------



## fonz (Mar 26, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I think I heard that line just a few days ago when trying to get through my stack of bought-but-yet-to-watch DVDs: _Lost in Translation_. Great movie. I didn't think much of Sofia Coppola as an actress, but she sure seems to be better at directing.


----------



## adamk (Mar 26, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Bring on the end boss then!_An ancestor of mine maintained that if you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains â€“ however improbable â€“ must be the truth. _



Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country  Nicholas Meyer, the director, actually wrote a Sherlock Holmes novel.

Adam


----------



## adamk (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my family's favorite movies, believe it or not:



> He says he will sell you a blind camel. He says he also knows of a camel with a crippled leg and no teeth. Would you like a dead camel?



Adam


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2013)

adamk said:
			
		

> Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country  Nicholas Meyer, the director, actually wrote a Sherlock Holmes novel.
> 
> Adam



Correct! Meyer wrote several Sherlock Holmes novels. There's more connections to S.H. in Star Trek. The director of the movie Star Trek: Generations directed few episodes of the Sherlock Holmes TV series.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe this is out-of-turn, but it's to fill the void untill the answer comes in on the camel trader.

The dialog is a monolog, it goes


> NO!


and it is the only spoken dialog, well monolog, in the movie.


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 27, 2013)

*D*ead or *A*live... you're coming with *M*e.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 27, 2013)

ananm1 said:
			
		

> *D*ead or *A*live... you're coming with *M*e.



Robocop


----------



## fonz (Mar 27, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Maybe this is out-of-turn, but it's to fill the void untill the answer comes in on the camel trader.


Thanks for keeping it going. Since I guessed @DutchDaemon's quote, here are two new ones. One should be easy, one I think is a bit more difficult (they're both from different movies obviously):


> If I were the man I was five years ago, I'd take a flamethrower to this place!





> Is it true you're a lesbian? If you are I understand, 'cause guys are so gross. I'm also going to be one, I think.


----------



## troberts (Mar 28, 2013)

You wish! You'll do sh*t work; scan, crack copyrights, whatever I want.


----------



## fonz (Mar 28, 2013)

troberts said:
			
		

> You wish! You'll do sh*t work; scan, crack copyrights, whatever I want.


_Hackers_, easy.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 28, 2013)

The last thing I would want to see in my life is a remake of that movie :\


----------



## fonz (Mar 28, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> The last thing I would want to see in my life is a remake of that movie :\


Just wondering: has Angelina Jolie ever won any "worst haircut in a motion picture" awards or something? She was gorgeous in the days of e.g. _Pushing Tin_, but that hairdo in _Hackers_ was just plain silly.:O


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 28, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Just wondering: has Angelina Jolie ever won any "worst haircut in a motion picture" awards or something? She was gorgeous in the days of e.g. _Pushing Tin_, but that hairdo in _Hackers_ was just plain silly.:O



Even with that Franciscan's haircut... she is a OMG babe. Also, I still remember his promotional website :e


----------



## fonz (Mar 29, 2013)

In any case, we still have (at least) four unanswered challenges.

I posted these two (from different movies):


> If I were the man I was five years ago, I'd take a flamethrower to this place!


This one should really not be that difficult. Famous actor, famous movie, famous scene. We're in Oscar territory here people.


> Is it true you're a lesbian? If you are I understand, 'cause guys are so gross. I'm also going to be one, I think.


This one is perhaps rather tricky, admittedly.

And then there's @Crivens' one:


> NO!


I hardly know any silent movies so I can only guess _Metropolis_. If it's not that one, I haven't the foggiest idea.

Finally, unless I missed something nobody got @adamk's camel thing yet either:


> He says he will sell you a blind camel. He says he also knows of a camel with a crippled leg and no teeth. Would you like a dead camel?


----------



## roddierod (Mar 30, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> No!



Mel Brooks' Silent Movie?


----------



## Crivens (Mar 30, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> And then there's @Crivens' one:
> 
> I hardly know any silent movies so I can only guess _Metropolis_. If it's not that one, I haven't the foggiest idea.



That must be made more clear, I suppose. It is actually spoken, so this is not really a silent flick. Also, it is not Metropolis (which I would like to recommend, but that's some other topic). But hey, you are getting _so_ close.


----------



## adamk (Mar 31, 2013)

> Finally, unless I missed something nobody got @adamk's camel thing yet either:
> _He says he will sell you a blind camel. He says he also knows of a camel with a crippled leg and no teeth. Would you like a dead camel? _



I don't expect anyone will get it at this point...  *Ishtar*... Extremely silly, horribly maligned, but quite entertaining  

Here's an easier one:



> Get away from her, you b*tch!



Adam


----------



## kpa (Mar 31, 2013)

> Get away from her, you b*tch!



Aliens?


----------



## ananm1 (Mar 31, 2013)

80s: 





> If it bleeds, we can kill it.


----------



## break19 (Mar 31, 2013)

ananm1 said:
			
		

> 80s:



Predator


----------



## sossego (Apr 1, 2013)

> You're a bum.


And?


----------



## roddierod (Apr 1, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> You're a bum.



Rocky


----------



## Crivens (Apr 1, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Mel Brooks' Silent Movie?



Indeed!

And that is the only word spoken in the complete movie, which on top of all is spoken by this guy.

You win as many broken frides as you can carry


----------



## ananm1 (Apr 2, 2013)

try:



> Ludicrous Speed!!!


----------



## sossego (Apr 2, 2013)

ananm1 said:
			
		

> try:



Spaceballs
and not the kind an astronaut has.


----------



## sossego (Apr 2, 2013)

> I picked a bad day to stop doing glue


is from?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that one's from _Airplane!_.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, I know some here know the movie. So try 


> "Entirely without incident"
> "No, not without incident"


----------



## fonz (Apr 4, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> I posted these two (from different movies):


Since it doesn't appear that anyone is going to guess them I suppose I'd better just reveal them.


> If I were the man I was five years ago, I'd take a flamethrower to this place!


To be honest I'm a bit surprised that nobody got this one, but it's Al Pacino in Scent of a Woman.


> Is it true you're a lesbian? If you are I understand, 'cause guys are so gross. I'm also going to be one, I think.


Admittedly this one was rather tricky because the movie isn't in English. It's from F*cking Amal (asterisk used to foil the NASNL, released in anglophone countries as _Show Me Love_ if I'm not mistaken). The title may suggest a rather dodgy Scandinavian porn flick, but it's actually a romantic Swedish cult film.


----------



## sossego (Apr 4, 2013)

And this is from...



> Sssssomeone'sssss getting ssssleepy...


----------



## Crivens (Apr 4, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> and this is from...
> "sssssomeone'sssss getting ssssleepy... "



r.e.d. ?


----------



## sossego (Apr 4, 2013)

Disney's adaptation of the Jungle book. It's the snake.


----------



## ab (Apr 5, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Oh, I know some here know the movie. So try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The following seems to me a fitting addition to this film's presence here:



> "I live... to safeguard the continuity of this great society. To serve..."


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 8, 2013)

Another one for the _list_:


> I can't stand that fantastic note. When the rabbit bites his own head off, I want you to throw that f*****g radio into the tub with me.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 8, 2013)

ab said:
			
		

> The following seems to me a fitting addition to this film's presence here: "I live... to safeguard the continuity of this great society. To serve..."​



Equilibrium.


----------



## fonz (Apr 11, 2013)

Since nobody got my previous two quotes here's a new one, if only to keep it going:


> I think the binoculars just picked up the Discovery Channel!


----------



## Crivens (Apr 12, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Another one for the _list_:



No Idea, but please be informed that it sounds like a movie I'd quite like to watch.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 12, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Since nobody got my previous two quotes here's a new one, if only to keep it going:



And another one I think I heard, even seem to recall the "discovery channel" part you see. It had some flowery pink underwear in it, yes?
But the movie? Memory like one of these things with holes in it, to dry off your pasta in. How it is called?


----------



## fonz (Apr 13, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> It had some flowery pink underwear in it, yes?


I wasn't sure, so I dug out the DVD and watched the whole thing. There's no underwear in it (not visibly, anyway).

From the same movie:


> Come back here with my plane, you wanker!





> I don't care if you have to send in the Marines, the Air Force, the Rangers... Just pick up that ball!


----------



## Crivens (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok, now I verified that I have not seen that movie. My memory must come from some other flick, sorry.

Maybe I am allowed to throw a quote in from a movie which should be known to more people (yes, double meaning intendet) 



> Do I look like the salvation army? Is it written on me f---ing head?


----------



## Dams (Apr 14, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Another one for the _list_:
> I can't stand that fantastic note. When the rabbit bites his own head off, I want you to throw that f*****g radio into the tub with me.


Fear and loathing in Las Vegas. Great movie!


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 14, 2013)

Dams said:
			
		

> Fear and loathing in Las Vegas. Great movie!



Correct! Yep, is pretty recommended. Furthermore, is advisable to read the book on which the movie is based.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_and_Loathing_in_Las_Vegas_(film)


----------



## fonz (Apr 14, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Correct!


@@Dams: that means it's your turn, if you want.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 15, 2013)

Dams said:
			
		

> Fear and loathing in Las Vegas. Great movie!



Yikes! Yes!! (slaps self with batswatter)


----------



## Dams (Apr 16, 2013)

OK, here we go:



> Up that rigging, you monkeys! Aloft! There's no chains to hold you now. Break out those sails and watch them fill with the wind that's carrying us all to freedom!


----------



## Crivens (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, seems I need to add more to this one:


			
				Crivens said:
			
		

> Do I look like the salvation army? Is it written on me f---ing head?



An other scene from that one:


> Guy in a suit enters a pub, sign at the entrance says that the match will be seen life this evening.
> 
> 
> > "Boys and Girls of Manchester! I just popped in from .. " (opens suit jacket to show a soccer shirt) " .. Liverpool .. " - camera pans out


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 22, 2013)

Dams said:
			
		

> Up that rigging, you monkeys! Aloft! There's no chains to hold you now. Break out those sails and watch them fill with the wind that's carrying us all to freedom!


Probably totally wrong, but..  Pirates of the Caribbean by any chance?


----------



## Dams (Apr 22, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Probably totally wrong, but..  Pirates of the Caribbean by any chance?



Close. A pirate movie a little more old.


----------



## fonz (Apr 22, 2013)

Dams said:
			
		

> Close. A pirate movie a little more old.


I was thinking it had to be either Pirates of the Caribbean or one of the Bounty movies: _"Mutiny on the Bounty"_ or _"The Bounty"_.


----------



## troberts (Apr 23, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Ok, now I verified that I have not seen that movie. My memory must come from some other flick, sorry.
> 
> Maybe I am allowed to throw a quote in from a movie which should be known to more people (yes, double meaning intendet)
> 
> ...


I will say _Formula 51_ or _The 51st State_ if the original name was used.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 23, 2013)

troberts said:
			
		

> I will say _Formula 51_ or _The 51st State_ if the original name was used.



Correct!


----------



## G_Nerc (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh! Good topic 
Can I ask about one of my favourite movie?


> - Where the *beep**beep**beep**beep* do you think you're going! Get back upstairs!
> - I'm going out!!!


----------



## ShelLuser (May 3, 2013)

Don't ask, just do :e

Ok, it's been a few days since the last post so I'll just be a bit brutal and simply post. It's one of my favourites...

"_Overspecialize, and you breed in weakness_".

I'll add a few small hints to make it a little easier. This one is a bit geeky (in my opinion), and sterns from an Anime movie. But obviously I used the English sub instead of the Japanese.


----------



## fonz (May 3, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> "_Overspecialize, and you breed in weakness_".





			
				ShelLuser said:
			
		

> This one is a bit geeky (in my opinion), and sterns from an Anime movie.


I've seen plenty of anime because I had some friends who were into that, but the only anime movie I actually remember is _Akira_, so I'll guess that. Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## sossego (May 4, 2013)

Oh, man, _Akira_ is great. It was done page by page.


----------



## Crivens (May 6, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Don't ask, just do :e
> 
> Ok, it's been a few days since the last post so I'll just be a bit brutal and simply post. It's one of my favourites...
> 
> ...



Wild guess : "Ghost in the shell"?
Which is, even if not the right answer, totally worth to watch IMHO.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (May 6, 2013)

Ok, ok! I'm answer about my movie myself  It's "Natural Born Killers" - moment when Mikkie escapes from prison and come to Mallory.


----------



## Dies_Irae (May 6, 2013)

Anyone recognize this?



> Superbly structured, cunning, quintessentially violent.
> With your limited capabilities you have no chance against it.



Not, it's not FreeBSD :e


----------



## ShelLuser (May 6, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Wild guess : "Ghost in the shell"?
> Which is, even if not the right answer, totally worth to watch IMHO.


_Ding_, _ding_, _ding_, _ding_!

And we have a winner!

That's the one indeed; the original movie. During the scene where Kusanagi and Togusa drive towards the city in chase of a mobile hacker, and Togusa starts wondering why Section 9 hired "a guy like him".

Although I usually don't like English voice overs and prefer subtitles, I think that they did quite a good job with this movie. I still need to grin when Kusanagi gives chase to the alleged hacker after which this quick event transpires:


```
[I]Kusanagi[/I] (talking into the radio): "Togusa, if you're still alive then get off your ass and arrest those garbage men!".

[I]Togusa[/I] (slowly walks towards the truck): "Yes sirree, the excitement never stops.".
```

I'm a nutjob when it comes to Ghost in the Shell ("GiTS"), I obviously have both movies ("Ghost in the Shell" and "Innocence"), both "Stand Alone Complex" spin off seasons and it's spin-off movie "Solid State Society". And which isn't mentioning the Official Sound Tracks ("OST's") and manga's themselves of course (in both a translated version as well as the original Japanese versions).

Now I'm wondering if I made the thing too easy, oh well 

I was wondering if I should have mentioned Steven Spielberg (who bought the rights for Ghost in the Shell for several millions) but alas.

Good job!


----------



## ShelLuser (May 6, 2013)

Dies_Irae said:
			
		

> Not, it's not FreeBSD :e


A wild guess: Alien? (from the Aliens saga of course).

Another one of those classics. Getting maximum results with a minimum of effects, totally awesome movie.


----------



## Dies_Irae (May 6, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> A wild guess: Alien? (from the Aliens saga of course).
> 
> Another one of those classics. Getting maximum results with a minimum of effects, totally awesome movie.



Exactly! Great movie...

Just for curiosity, I know no one here cares, but IMHO the italian translation of this scene of the movie is even better than the original:

Original:


> LAMBERT: You admire it.
> ASH: How can one not admire perfection. I will kill it because I am programmed to protect human life as you know.



Italian re-translated to English:


> LAMBERT: You admire it.
> ASH: I admire its purity. A survivor ... not obfuscated by conscience, remorse, or illusions of morality


----------



## fonz (May 6, 2013)

Well, it doesn't look like anyone is going to get this one:


> I think the binoculars just picked up the Discovery Channel!





> Come back here with my plane, you wanker!





> I don't care if you have to send in the Marines, the Air Force, the Rangers... Just pick up that ball!


So I'll just reveal it now: it's from The Crocodile Hunter: Collision Course, the first (and only) full-length feature film starring the late Steve Irwin as a somewhat exaggerated (yes, it turns out that was possible) version of himself. Granted, it's a bit of a goofy movie but I found it quite hilarious at times.


----------



## sfdikerman (May 9, 2013)

*H*ere is another challenge:

"Delver - Someone who delves."


----------



## Crivens (May 23, 2013)

Sorry, no idea who the delivery is 

But in order to "decrypt" (as in - resurrect) this thread a bit:

"Damn it, this is a job and not some summer camp and I am tired of you disrespecting me. Give me one good reason why I shouldn't fire your sorry arse."
"Because I don't work for you?" 
"Shut up!"​
Well, maybe not the most famous movie, but a really cool one.

And one from the "famous" department: "Hello Sir, nice to smell your aftershave again".


----------



## ShelLuser (May 26, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> "Damn it, this is a job and not some summer camp and I am tired of you disrespecting me. Give me one good reason why I shouldn't fire your sorry arse."
> "Because I don't work for you?"
> "Shut up!"


I'm sure I got it all wrong, but I'm going to share my idea anyway.

Problem is: I don't remember the name of the movie 

A white policeman stops a black guy (pardon the stereotyping, but that's also what this movie is about) and he gets all worked up over a bumblebee (or a wasp). It goes so far as the black guy falling on the ground and the officer trying to whack the insect away. Unfortunately, seen from a camera across the street this gives a whole new perspective as to what is going on.

Eventually these two partner up in the police force (I think) and eventually unravel a hidden conspiracy (as always in such movies).

I don't think this is the right one, but figured I might share my idea anyway. Here's also hoping someone recognized this movie and its title!


----------



## ChalkBored (May 26, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Problem is: I don't remember the name of the movie



The movie you're thinking of is National Security. I don't know if that's what the quote is from, though.


----------



## Crivens (May 26, 2013)

Sorry, no. These are two "maximally pigmented citizens".
Conspiracy, yes. Lots of it. Desert island fortress, jumping sharks, secret headquarters, fighting in the shower, ... and of course poking fun on an absurd number of other movies.

And maybe a hint for the more widely known movie? 
"First rule in gouvernment spending : Why build one, when you can have two for trice the price?"


----------



## Crivens (Jun 5, 2013)

No guesses? Ok, I can give you the last hint for movie #1.


----------



## ChalkBored (Jun 5, 2013)

I knew what both movies were after the other hint, but still can't think of anything to replace them with. On a side note, has anyone else gone to the 'coming soon' section of IMDB, and started losing more and more faith in humanity with each new page?


----------



## troberts (Jun 5, 2013)

You stink! You smell like beef and cheese.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 5, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> I knew what both movies were after the other hint, but still can't think of anything to replace them with. On a side note, has anyone else gone to the 'coming soon' section of IMDB, and started losing more and more faith in humanity with each new page?



No, you can not lose what you lost long ago.

The signal to noise ratio is falling. It started when there were more than a handful of TV channels. We still have the quality and content we had back then, it is only spread out over the 200+ satellite channels and 24/7. I've banned TV from my home about 10 years ago, and the moments I miss it are very very rare. Cinema used to be good, but these days I am wondering if it still is worth the money. Watch commercials for half an hour, get more ads for new movies about to be released, get accused of being a thief, ... And they expect you to pay for this? Really? It's insulting to be considered that dumb. When is it going to be "Ass" from Idiocracy?

But since you claim to know both movies, one of them is not solved. You may post a quote from a classy movie widely known, like some Kurosava or other one.


----------



## ChalkBored (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll just add another quote from the movie instead.

"Twenty million people died defeating that son of a *beep*-itch, and he's our first ambassador to outer space?"


----------



## zspider (Jun 6, 2013)

"No! I wanna watch TV!"


----------



## troberts (Jun 6, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> I'll just add another quote from the movie instead.
> 
> "Twenty million people died defeating that son of a *beep*-itch, and he's our first ambassador to outer space?"


This is from _Contact_, starring, Jodie Foster.


----------



## fonz (Jun 7, 2013)

troberts said:
			
		

> You stink! You smell like beef and cheese.


Damn, I'm pretty sure I remember that line from a movie I saw on a plane, but I can't seem to recall which movie it was. Perhaps airlines should... no, let's not go there


----------



## fonz (Jun 7, 2013)

By the way, here's a real easy one. No doubt that someone will guess it right away, but I think it's such a great quote that I'm putting it out there anyway:


> Who are you carrying all those bricks for anyway? God? Is that it? God? Well, I'll tell you. Let me give you a little inside information about God. God likes to watch. He's a prankster. Think about it. He gives man... instincts. He gives you this extraordinary gift and then what does he do? I swear, for his own amusement, his own private cosmic gag reel, he sets the rules in opposition. It's the goof of all time! Look, but don't touch! Touch, but don't taste! Taste, don't swallow! Ha ha ha. And while you're jumping from one foot to the next, he's laughing his sick f***ing ass off! He's a tight ass! He's a sadist! He's an absentee landlord! Worship that? Never!


The actor in question had already won an Oscar, but should have gotten another one for this performance. It's almost like he was born to play [Ss]atan.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 7, 2013)

My actor son thinks it's Al Pacino but can't think of the movie cause he's sleeping.

EDIT: Devil's Advocate he now yells.


----------



## fonz (Jun 7, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> My actor son thinks it's Al Pacino but can't think of the movie cause he's sleeping.
> 
> EDIT: Devil's Advocate he now yells.


Correct, on both counts


----------



## Crivens (Jun 19, 2013)

Ohh, I got a good one here:

A: But what did the Duke do?

B: What did the duke do?...and the Doge do? Well, the doge did what a doge does. When a doge does his duty to a duke, that is...when the doge did his duty and the duke didn't, that's when the duchess did the dirt to the Duke with the doge...they were in the dark. The Duke with his dagge, the Doge with his duck and the Duchess with her dirk...the Duchess dove at the Duke just as the Duke dove at the Doge. The Duke ducked, the Doge dodged and the Duchess didn't. so the Duke got the Duchess, the Duchess got the Doge and the Doge got the Duke.


----------



## igorino (Jul 7, 2013)

Ha! The Court Jester!

Saw with my daughter some time ago, a little silly but very funny from the start to the end, the scene of midgets battling knights is priceless!

Now guess that quote:
"And that, I think, was the handle: that sense of inevitable victory over the forces of old and evil. Not in any mean or military sense, we didn't need that. Our energy would simply prevail. We had all the momentum, we were riding the crest of a high and beautiful wave. So now, less than five years later, you can go up on a steep hill in Las Vegas and look west, and with the right kind of eyes you can almost see the high water mark: that place where the wave finaly broke and rolled back."


----------



## Crivens (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's decrypt this thread a bit. One thing that nags me a bit about this thread is that most movies are translated in most of the world, so the exact quotes are not portable. That's why I think I can write some quote in a language which is not English, so fell free to see if you know this one. Some time ago, I listened to a podcast from a British guy describing how this movie came about, and I could not stop laughing for some time. So if some British guys know about it, I feel it is international enough:



> "Warum liegt denn hier Stroh 'rum?"
> "Keine Ahnung. Warum hast Du eine Maske auf?"


----------

